# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  rusted ant capping

## longy99

My house is 61 years old and in need of major works.
The ant capping has rusted and in disrepair in lots of places.
How hard are these to replace and is it something you could have a go at. Thanks

----------


## manofaus

jack it up, slip out old and slip in new. use car jack. don't stick your fingers where you wouldn't stick your.......... first born richard.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  - take care when jacking - you need only lift 1-2mm and no more to slide an old one out and slip a new one in. Suggest a 5t or 10t jack though and you'll need to have something suitable to extend the reach. Or you can just not worry about them, do nothing and make sure you get regular pro pest inspections - which you should do anyway!

----------


## Compleat Amateu

What they said above; I'd do both - replace ant capping AND inspections.  If the house is 60 years old, what construction is it?  That'll make a difference to the loads that the jack has to bear, if it is double brick and the floor "floats" inside the walls, the loads are minimal.  If it is brick veneer or clad (timber or asbestos) jacking up the exterior engaged piers creates lots more load, as the inside skin of the house sits on the floor.  It can still be done, but make sure the jack is good (not a small car jack) and it is well supported.  And the creaking noises will be something, always good when everything is above you!

----------


## barney118

Double check above bearers to make sure there is no tie down going through the centre of the pier I think only used in high wind areas

----------


## barney118

Don't forget to put a piece of dpc over the pier which is used these days, not back then. It goes between the antcap and pier

----------

